
Language and computers: Why language isn't computer code - jamesbritt
http://www.economist.com/blogs/johnson/2012/07/language-and-computers?fsrc=nlw|newe|8-1-2012|2958453|38673228|
======
ColinWright
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4319279>

~~~
jamesbritt
Unfortunately a day old, and one comment, == effectively dead.

~~~
ColinWright
Indeed. It's an interesting problem though. Given something that should be of
interest✝ to the HN community✝✝, suppose it gets submitted and ignored. Should
it be submitted again and again until it gets the attention it deserves?

When should it be decided that an item is not, in fact, of interest to HN?

✝ Whatever that means.

✝✝ Whoever they are.

~~~
jamesbritt
_Should it be submitted again and again until it gets the attention it
deserves?_

Probably not "again and again", but many times I've seen first submissions
languish and second submissions (often of essentially the same URL) take off.

Timing and all that.

